# Bottom n out team 9/19/14



## Sightcast88 (Feb 14, 2014)

The morning started out pretty rough looking lots of rain all around us and the radar blowed up but manage to head out pensacola pass ended up being not so bad ...caught up some bait and slow trolled cigs n hardtails ...couple king bites then died...headed offshore to a few bottom spots to troll for some more mackerel but only ended up with all jacks...had em busting the top while i threw out live greenies ...started to get bad again so started to head in ..almost to the pass and we see birds working and huge boils (blackfin) ? nope...20 plus pound mahi's crushing manhadden in 10 feet of water...threw a live cig out and got smoked FISH ON ....got 4 sec of glory..fish skied and hook pulled the bait, birds, and fish hauled ass never seen em again also while this was going on some flying fish started jumping and there swam a sailfish before we could get another bait out he was gone as well and again all in 10 feet of water...best part of the trip although we didnt get the mahi part on the GoPro cuz everything happened so fast....ENJOY ... http://youtu.be/e0itakfh_0k


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice video of some great action. I was in the ICW today and got knock around a little. Wish that I had venture out to see all the action.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

looks like some great fun on light tackle.
i've never seen 10 ft water that far out. where were y'all?
i saw the cuda and some jacks. wish you had a pic of those 20 lb mahi.
that would be awesome on light tackle.

jack


----------



## Sightcast88 (Feb 14, 2014)

We was like 6 miles out catching the jacks ...the Mahi was just east of the pass right on the beach ..like I said we saw birds and busting ...everything happened so fast ....gopro was not on the mind lol


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Great video


----------



## Sightcast88 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks bud


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool video, you should the moisture strips in your GoPro housing, they work great!


----------



## Sightcast88 (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh nice..I'll have to look into that ...didn't know they made something like that ..it was a little foggy never has done that before


----------



## Unchained (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice video who was that that did cover songs I liked them


----------



## Sightcast88 (Feb 14, 2014)

Gothard sang immigrant song and sabastian Bach sang working man


----------



## Sightcast88 (Feb 14, 2014)

Gotthard *


----------

